# Solved: Is Frontpage compatible with Vista



## renfri (Dec 5, 2008)

I had Frontpage loaded on a computer that went bad. I ordered a new one with Vista. Will the Frontpage load on Vista? Do you suggest I go to a different program? If I do that I want one that is easy & inexpensive. I don't do alot of fancy things with it. Thanks for you help!!!!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I Installed and am using MS-FrontPage 2003 (along with a few other Office 2003 Apps) on a laptop running Vista Home Basic with no problems.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

http://www.realtime-vista.com/news/2007/05/vista_application_compatibilit_1.htm

It should generally work, but you might run into some issues. As far as a better program, well, lots of things are better than Frontpage. 

If you're mostly a novice and don't do much with it, though, it will probably be easiest to stick with Frontpage.


----------

